# Which version of Funda fork on 2008 slc-sl



## pawko (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone enlighten me on which version of the 3T Funda fork is fitted to 2008 SLC-SL's , is it the Pro or lighter Team version ? 
Cheers,


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

More than likely the funda pro. The slc-sl originally came with the wolf fork which was later recalled by Cervelo and replaced with the funda pro.


----------



## pawko (Jun 7, 2004)

I think you're right , had a search of the Cervelo website forum since I posted the question and that seems to be the consensus . Thanks


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Only the S3 came with the Funda Team


----------

